# How good is a Sakkit?



## rengaracchi (Mar 31, 2002)

I am considering purchasing a touring bike, and there are two alternatives I'm interested in: one is Bruce Gordon BLT and the other Sakkit. They both seem to have reputable touring experiences that are built into the quality and design of the frames and panniers. Is there anyone in this forum who rides a Sakkit? Please give me your pros and cons.

Thanks.


----------



## ZenJones (Aug 24, 2003)

The Sakkit will cost you more but I assume you already know that if you're researching them.

Bob Beckman makes the Sakkit by hand, totally custom so in my opinion it's pretty different than Bruce Gordon's BLT. Also it's lugged which I like a lot.

The BLT is a TIG welded, American-made frameset but not custom... frames are made in advance and sold as framesets or kit'ed out when you order.

Both guys know their bikes, know touring and have been doing this a long time. What it really comes down to is-

1. Your budget.

2. Turnaround time... the BLT will probably be at your door in 2-3 weeks from the day you order whereas the Sakkit will take somewhere between 6 months to a year + for delivery.

3. The men you'll be dealing with...

Bruce Gordon can be feisty so be warned... he's got a rep for being snippy and opinionated as hell.

Bob Beckman on the other hand is extremely laid back and just about the nicest fellow I've ever met.

4. Asthetics...

BGordon- Stock sizes, TIG-welded-no lugs and 2 stock colors to pick from.

BBeckman- Custom sized, Lugged, you can have as many braze-on's or not as you like, any Imron color you want.


----------



## rengaracchi (Mar 31, 2002)

*Commitment Issue*

Zen,

Thank you very much for your input. It seems that buying a Sakkit is a major commitment. Buying any bike is, but in the case of Sakkit it is more intense. That is understandable since you are investing on an important tool. I should start talking to Bob right away. My tour to Canada is only a year away!


----------



## photojtn (Sep 3, 2004)

*Beckman*

Let me write a few things about Bob, He is the most honest person I have ever delt with when it comes to bicycles. I just ordered my panniers and rack in June, we talked on the phone for a little over an hour, He makes sure what you want, and makes sugestions about the kind of touring that you do, so he can build just the right type of equipment. When my 520 bites the dust? I will buy a Beckman bike.

James


----------



## rengaracchi (Mar 31, 2002)

*It's good to know*

that the person who builds your bike is honest and trustworthy. It makes a world of difference. Thanks photojtn.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I have not been able to find a more thought out touring bike then the Sakkat. Bob builds in redundant lighting either generator or battery ran, backup shifters in case of emergencies, he puts 4 water bottle mounts on the frame, he beefed up the rear stays and bottom bracket, has 1/2 step gearing and some other things that I feel makes his the best. You really have to read his entire site to get an appreciation for the way he makes bikes. His bikes may not be the classyness of a Rivendell but it sure is more functional and cheaper. In reality his bikes are not outrageously priced, custom made frame with Shimano Deore XT AND Sakkat racks is only $2500.


----------



## jim 748 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Sakkit*

I own a Sakkit. It is a great bike! I use it for most of my riding. It has a Schmidt hub second one, Beckman racks and panniers. This is a heavy bike. Upper 20's. So gearing needs to be lower. My bike has 26in wheels no half-step gearing. That was the good news. Now the bad news.
Dealing with Beckman was difficult at times. I have one of the last bikes that Vern Mcpherson built. This was Beckman's first builder. I ordered my bike in 1998. I finally got my bike in 2000. I was told 5-6 month wait. When Beckman did call to say my bike was ready to ship I mailed him the other 50% of payment. This was in 1999. This is the order I got my stuff. All was paid for in full: Bike with racks, 4-5 months later I got the panniers. And I had to call him number of times. I recieved no call back. Also mailed a number of certirfied letters all signed by his wife. I'm out $100.00 dollars. I never got my rain covers. I have letter from Beckman saying he would ship me the covers when he sewed them. The year is now 2004. No rain covers. 
Beckman has a great product. If I could only have one bike this would be it. Beckman seems like a nice guy, but doing business with him sucks. 

jim


----------



## photojtn (Sep 3, 2004)

jim 748 said:


> I own a Sakkit. It is a great bike! I use it for most of my riding. It has a Schmidt hub second one, Beckman racks and panniers. This is a heavy bike. Upper 20's. So gearing needs to be lower. My bike has 26in wheels no half-step gearing. That was the good news. Now the bad news.
> Dealing with Beckman was difficult at times. I have one of the last bikes that Vern Mcpherson built. This was Beckman's first builder. I ordered my bike in 1998. I finally got my bike in 2000. I was told 5-6 month wait. When Beckman did call to say my bike was ready to ship I mailed him the other 50% of payment. This was in 1999. This is the order I got my stuff. All was paid for in full: Bike with racks, 4-5 months later I got the panniers. And I had to call him number of times. I recieved no call back. Also mailed a number of certirfied letters all signed by his wife. I'm out $100.00 dollars. I never got my rain covers. I have letter from Beckman saying he would ship me the covers when he sewed them. The year is now 2004. No rain covers.
> Beckman has a great product. If I could only have one bike this would be it. Beckman seems like a nice guy, but doing business with him sucks.
> 
> jim


Hey Jim, I would try and call Bob, he's very busy and kinda hard to get on the phone but keep trying. I know now Bob lets u know that it'll take a better part of a year to get a bike, and the panniers from 4- 6 months (i'll galdly wait for quality). on the rain covers subject keep after him. remember the time difference (he's in OR) the best time to get ahold of him is 9am his time. Not making an excuse for Bob, but he tours alot in the summer and does most of his building in the winter, and now he does 99% of the work himself.

James


----------



## jim 748 (Oct 7, 2004)

photojtn said:


> Hey Jim, I would try and call Bob, he's very busy and kinda hard to get on the phone but keep trying. I know now Bob lets u know that it'll take a better part of a year to get a bike, and the panniers from 4- 6 months (i'll galdly wait for quality). on the rain covers subject keep after him. remember the time difference (he's in OR) the best time to get ahold of him is 9am his time. Not making an excuse for Bob, but he tours alot in the summer and does most of his building in the winter, and now he does 99% of the work himself.
> 
> James



I called Beckman many, many times. While building my bike I called just to check in. He was real nice to chat with. Sometimes we would talk for 30-60 min just about anything. But what got me was being told that my bike and panniers were READY to be shipped. Over a year past before I recieved anything. As far as the $100.00 rain covers go I got some raincovers from Arkel that fit and work great! Arkel is great to deal with.
I don't want to seem like I'm being rude in anyway towards Beckman. Like I said in my post if I could only have one bike the Sakkit would be it. 

jim


----------

